# imac g5 20 bluetooth acheté a la fnac



## BK77 (26 Décembre 2004)

comment on fait pour voir si bluetooth est installé sur c'te béte..
et si il ne l'est pas peut on le rajouter après coup?

si la réponse est non je connais une fnac de province qui va bruler avec ses ( attente rép..) de vendeurs


----------



## Steph88 (26 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que seuls les imac commandés chez les revendeurs agréés Apple et sur l'AppleStore sont à configuration personnalisable (avec option blueooth, etc...). A la fnac...je ne crois pour l'instant.

@+


----------



## pmeignie (26 Décembre 2004)

C'est certain : le BT integré , c'est uniquement possible en BTO donc sur apple store , certains applecenter qui font la commande sur applestore , et la FNAC digitale je crois qui elle aussi passe par l'AS.
Sinon t'es bon pour le dongle wifi externe (le BT interne , c'est pas une carte comme le wifi qu'on rajoute ) 

Pour verifier , tu vas dans pref système et tu verras un onglet BT .
Joyeux Noel
Philippe 

PS : quand tu mettras le feu , oublie pas de sauver les Macs


----------



## BK77 (26 Décembre 2004)

bon mon père a demandé et acheté au vendeur un imac g5 bluetooth
d'ailleurs il a le clavier et la souris
 mais pas le module 

je sens que ça va gueuler lundi


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2004)

BK77 a dit:
			
		

> bon mon père a demandé et acheté au vendeur un imac g5 bluetooth
> d'ailleurs il a le clavier et la souris
> mais pas le module
> 
> je sens que ça va gueuler lundi



fait le toi remboursé et passe commande sur l'applestore


----------



## Sky My Wife (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Tu vas sur le menu pomme bleue
Tu choisis "A propos de ce Mac"
Tu choisis "Plus d'infos"
Dans la liste tu choisis "Matériel"
Puis Bluetooth
S'il n'y est pas = pas installé.

Si oui
Le réglage "Assistant réglages Bluetooth" est dans le dossier "utilitaires" dans le dossier "applications" (raccourci à gauche dans les fenêtres finder)

PS Même si le matériel Bluetooth n'est pas installé, l'Assistant réglage Bluetooth l'est car il fait partie du système X 3.

Bienvenue dans le Macmonde


----------



## arar92 (11 Janvier 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain : le BT integré , c'est uniquement possible en BTO donc sur apple store , certains applecenter qui font la commande sur applestore , et la FNAC digitale je crois qui elle aussi passe par l'AS.
> Sinon t'es bon pour le dongle wifi externe (le BT interne , c'est pas une carte comme le wifi qu'on rajoute )


Bonjour,
Je pense acheter un Imac G5 à la FNAC aussi (pour les 6%...) et j'aurais aussi aimé qu'ils m'installent le module BlueTooth INTERNE : à ma Fnac de Boulogne ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ne pouvaient pas, mais qu'il existe un petit module externe qui se branche sur USB : quelqu'un sait-il si cela marche bien ? C'est juste pour une souris BT, et peut-être ultérieurement un clavier sans fil. Merci !


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2005)

oui le module externe branché sur prise usb fonctionne bien, certains disent même mieux... le module externe assurant une meilleure liaison radio avec les périphériques (à condition qu'ils te fournissent le module recommandé par Apple: DLink BT102), par contre, c'est moins joli, car ça met une verrue au dos du Mac.


----------



## arar92 (12 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> oui le module externe branché sur prise usb fonctionne bien, certains disent même mieux... le module externe assurant une meilleure liaison radio avec les périphériques (à condition qu'ils te fournissent le module recommandé par Apple: DLink BT102), par contre, c'est moins joli, car ça met une verrue au dos du Mac.


Merci pour ce précieux renseignement, je vais donc me renseigner et le cas échéant acheter ce petit module ailleurs...


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2005)

Il est sur l'AppleStore


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (13 Janvier 2005)

concernant le port bluetooth, je pense qu'il vaut mieu passer par le port intégré a l'imac et pas par un usb : tu va perdre un port usb pour pas grand chose et ca va pas te couter moins cher à mon avis


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui, mais le pb c'est qu'il a reçu son iMac sans que le bluetooth soit intégré en interne. Or cette option bluetooth interne ne peu pas être réinstallée après achat!

Il ne lui reste donc que l'option dongle usb externe! (ou alors faire reprendre son iMac par le vendeur au pretexte qu'il n'est pas conforme à la commande, puis apsser par l'AppleSore pour commander un autre iMac avec l'option bluetooth intégré)


----------



## MacSeb (14 Janvier 2005)

C fou ça!!!! ça veut dire que si on veut du BT on s'assoit sur la réduc 6% fnac.

ça fait chère l'option BT intégrée !!


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2005)

Tu trouves un gentil étudiant et tu passes par l'AppleStore Education...


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

hello

 pour equiper un imac G5 non achete en BTO, donc depourvu du bluetooth soudé en usine

 peut on mettre n'importe quel dongle BT histoire d'utiliser le clavier et la souris BT Apple ?

 ou est ce que ca ne marche qu'avec certaines marques de dongles ?

 merci


----------



## arar92 (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> hello
> 
> pour equiper un imac G5 non achete en BTO, donc depourvu du bluetooth soudé en usine
> 
> ...


J'ai posé la question sur un autre fil... On m'a répondu qu'il valait mieux prendre le module externe : D-Link BT-120, et que cela marchait très bien. Mes petites recherches m'ont conduit chez Pixmania à 39 euros au lieu de 49 sur AppleStore (qui recommande donc aussi cette marque).
Voilà, pas encore expérimenté moi-même, car commande toute fraîche de l'Imac à la FNAC (pour les 6 % !!!) et maintenant ils les ont en stock... à emporter ! Affaire du module BT à suivre... 
J'aimerais d'ailleurs savoir si ce petit module peut permettre la connexion avec un PowerBook récent équipé de BT en interne ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2005)

Il vaut mieux effectivement prendre le modèle recommandé par Apple DLink BT120, car Apple publie régulièrement des mises à jour du firmware de ce module, ce qui garantit une parfaite compatibilité avec MacOS X et avec les matériels Bluetooth Apple (souris, clavier)


----------



## VKTH (16 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux effectivement prendre le modèle recommandé par Apple DLink BT120, car Apple publie régulièrement des mises à jour du firmware de ce module, ce qui garantit une parfaite compatibilité avec MacOS X et avec les matériels Bluetooth Apple (souris, clavier)



Je l'ai sur le clavier... Ca fait bizarre ! J'ai peur de le casser en bougeant mon cclavier.

Il marche impec avec mon téléphone portable BT pour sauvegarder mes contacts.


----------

